# Cart Decisions: Hyperbike or Kingston EZ?



## swnest (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm getting my first mini soon and will need to make a decision about a cart. I'm an older but fit advanced rider who hasn't driven in 25 years. When I drove, I trained six of my dressage horses to drive and had lots of fun in a wire cart and then a Meadowbrook. I'm interested in eventually doing driven dressage and CDE with my mini, but mostly I'll be driving on my farm and in the surrounding state park. I love everything that I've watched and read about the hyperbike (the back support, the weight and the closeness to the horse) but worry that it might be too advanced a vehicle for me to start out with a new mini. Should I get a Kingston cart first and brush up? Are hyperbikes even acceptable for driven dressage? The new mini drives but has only done show driving and sulky work in the ring, so I'll be doing tons of long lining to accustom him to rough terrain.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Nov 14, 2020)

Sounds like you need two carts! Since your mini already drives, a Hyperbike shouldn't be a problem for him as long as he has a solid stand for you to get in. Getting in(and out of) the seat takes a little getting used to with a Hyperbike, but if you are fit it shouldn't be a problem. But I am pretty sure they are not allowed for dressage. I'm sure the members that do dressage and CDE's will tell you more. Several members have Hyperbikes, and even more probably have Kingstons so hopefully they will give you more information shortly.


----------



## swnest (Nov 14, 2020)

Thank for the information. There’s not a lot of specific information about hyperbikes and CDE’s especially here on the east coast. I’ve reached out to a potential driving trainer for help with this. After teaching myself the basics years ago, I really want some help this time around. There are so many choices for mini carts and harness configurations that it’s a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 14, 2020)

I have a Kingston, actually two Kingstons, and like them a lot. When my mini did a couple of CDE's that is the cart we used. Most people had Freys or BellCrowns but they are way out of my $$ range and the Kingston gets me where I want to go . I don't think you can use hyper-bikes in dressage, but maybe things have changed.


----------



## swnest (Nov 15, 2020)

Found a great discussion on the Chronicle of the Horse forum about Hyperbikes and CDE:
Hyperbike & CDE

After reading this and the forum answers, I've concluded that a hyperbike will probably be a later purchase. I'll be getting a standard cart first (consulting with my new trainer who actually competes in CDE), a second mini next (I found a super dressage prospect). Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 15, 2020)

I have an older Jerald sulky. Someday I'd like to have a hyperbike; I feel so much more secure in the sulky than in a cart and I think my horses would love the hyperbike. Being up close to the horse gives a greater stability. I think there were a couple of times I would have wrecked in a cart when the horse became unruly, but was able to manage him better in the sulky. But, getting in and out is not for folks with bad knees. 
Good luck with your choices and your future in competition!


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 15, 2020)

I have had easy entry carts of all kinds and two hyperbikes. I always go back to the bike  It's so much more versatile for the kind of driving I do. But I am tackling very difficult terrain, steep, rocky and sometimes sandy with water crossings. The Kingston was just too heavy for the type of driving I do.

I think you will be happy with either to be honest. Another great easy entry is from Silver Penny Farms A Silver Penney Farm - Miniature Horse, Small Pony and Donkey Easy Entry Style Carts

I have had numerous carts from Pam over the years and used to have all my clients buy carts from her. I love her wooden carts with the spoke wheels. The suspension is much nicer on her carts than on the Kingston. But I do understand the Kingston price is very affordable. 

I have a few posts on my blog about vehicles and the Kingston and the Hyperbike. Maybe a little more information on each would help?

VEHICLES | The Essential Horse | Driving Horses | Driving Ponies


----------



## countrygirl27 (Nov 15, 2020)

Can you please attach a picture of the hyperbikes. I have only had a easy entry cart for the last three years. I having been seriously thinking about getting another one, to see how the ride is. thank you


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 15, 2020)

Here is my bike! I have the C shafts and then we had to cut them down a bit more as they were too long for my 40" tall pony. (This photo was taken before we trimmed the shafts.)

This is the most fun you can have driving a mini or small pony!


----------



## countrygirl27 (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks for posting your picture. Your hiperbike looks very comfortable to sit in. Were are they selling them? In what state are they selling them? About how much are they selling for?


----------



## MindySchroder (Nov 16, 2020)

Bob Graham sells them out of Oregon. I believe I paid about $1800 with shipping for my bike 2 years ago 

HyperBike


----------



## countrygirl27 (Nov 16, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> Bob Graham sells them out of Oregon. I believe I paid about $1800 with shipping for my bike 2 years ago
> 
> HyperBike


Thank you for answering my question


----------

